

Blackthorn: a 3D game engine in Common Lisp - nalbyuites
http://code.google.com/p/blackthorn-engine-3d/

======
dkersten
Pretty disappointed that it is unrelated to this[1].

Looks interesting though. Pity I don't remember enough Common Lisp to be able
to hack on this.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blackthorne>

